# Antlers and calcium



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

You read about keeping calcium levels under 2% for large breed puppies. Which has me thinking, is it OK to give my 6 month old an antler bone to chew on? It is a bone which means its high in calcium. Just a little concerned on whether or not its OK. Maybe its a trivial amount so no need for concern? He has a nylabone but I just introduced him to an antler bone the other day and he LOVES it. The only downside is that its not lasting as long as I thought it would. They have such powerful jaws.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

If you are talking about REAL antlers then I'm surprised that your pup is tearing through it so quick. I just bought Elvis his first antlers and it's extremely hard ... extremely hard. The gal at the shop told me that she gives her dogs antlers and they last a long time. Elvis only has his pup teeth and maybe that's why he isn't going through it quickly.

Are you talk about real antlers or something called antler bone?


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

ElvisP said:


> If you are talking about REAL antlers then I'm surprised that your pup is tearing through it so quick. I just bought Elvis his first antlers and it's extremely hard ... extremely hard. The gal at the shop told me that she gives her dogs antlers and they last a long time. Elvis only has his pup teeth and maybe that's why he isn't going through it quickly.
> 
> Are you talk about real antlers or something called antler bone?


I'm talking the 100% natural stuff. "Antlerz" brand:






I was expecting it to last a lot longer than it did. I gave it to him on Thursday last week and by Tuesday night this week, I had to throw it out because it was already half gone. I think its the marrow inside that he is determined to get to. 

I bought the "Jumbo" size, maybe I need to go with the "Monster" size next time. He's a bit over 6 months now and pretty much has all of his adult teeth. The Nylabone Durachew lasts way longer but I'm not crazy about letting him digest bits of plastic.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

So I guess no one knows the answer to this? What about regular raw beef bones etc? Should I hold off giving him bones in general due to calcium levels? I can't find anything on the internet regarding this; only Ca levels in dry kibble.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you have a great question. I'm also interested in what others have to say. I'm very careful with calcium / phosphorus ratio's with my puppy (19 weeks).

We also give real deer/elk antlers to chew on-but he's had the same ones for almost 2 months now and has come no where close to consuming them. Is he wearing his teeth down?


----------



## dadogsyard (Oct 14, 2019)

vinnyb said:


> So I guess no one knows the answer to this? What about regular raw beef bones etc? Should I hold off giving him bones in general due to calcium levels? I can't find anything on the internet regarding this; only Ca levels in dry kibble.


i have researched on this topic and found that Antlers chews make excellent chews for dogs, but just like with any dog chew, it is essential to supervise your dog. Antlers chews have many minerals, including calcium, phosphorus, zinc. so it is also good for dog as the beef bones and yes it will also maintain calcium level... if you want change for your dog ... one can go for antlers as an option.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

For a dog eating commercial dog food, enough extra calcium can actually throw off the phosphorus/calcium proportions and that is not good for them. 
When feeding antlers, I was told to soak them first, so they are not that terribly hard and the marrow softens a bit.
That being said, a veterinarian dentist I know I said that antlers and Nylabones keep him in business. He said that if it is hard enough to hurt when you knock your knee with it, don’t feed it. It can literally snap teeth, if your dog is an aggressive chewer.
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Antlers cost me a $1200 bill at the veterinary dentist some years back. The first and only antler my guy ever had knocked the tips off most of his molars. Examination and x-rays determined none were damaged deeply so extractions were not needed. However he reacted badly to the anesthetic and had a respiratory crisis after coming out of sedation. A sharp-eyed vet tech caught that and he was OK. I put antlers on the bad list after that and only give bully sticks.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Agree with Quinnsmom. Bully sticks only in this house in addition to the meaty bones in the raw diet. But as long as they have their puppy teeth still, I occasionally let a pup chew on hard pressed rawhide (USA made) as well. Once their adult teeth come in, the rawhide goes as they chew off too much in a short time.
I don't like them to become dependent on chewing after teething is complete. Then it's the occasional bully stick e.g. when visitors are here or when they don't do anything in particular to earn it. Chewing to just keep them busy wears down their teeth. Deja is 6 years old and her teeth are pretty sharp still. They are clean due to the raw diet.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve only used a nylabones and never any issues. Won’t do antlers way to hard for a power chewer. Pups I give cow or buffalo hooves.


----------

